# Main Squeeze Martin D35



## Ronniedblues (Jan 29, 2021)

Just thought I’d share a photo of my main squeeze, a 1996 Martin D 35. I keep it tuned to Open G, nary a blues tune per se however. It’s a lot of fun playing songs from different genres in an open tuning, keeps ideas fresh! Happy Friday Folks.


----------



## gretsch4me (Jun 2, 2018)

My absolute favourite: '89 D-35. I tune to Eb and have been using EB Aluminum Bronze 13's for years. These strings, and a great set-up, bring out the absolute best in this guitar. Bone pins and slotted bridge helps too.









Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## Ronniedblues (Jan 29, 2021)

thats one cool git there!


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

One day I'd like to own a D-35. I think it would go well along with my D-28A 41 and D-18A 39


----------



## OldGuitarPlayer (Feb 25, 2013)

Beautiful Martins there! I've never owned one and I am a diehard dread player. For me I'd love to have a good old D18. Maybe one day.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I have this HD35 Custom Shop. The 12th Fret ordered a couple for their anniversary and this one was sort of forgotten in their basement until I came along looking for a 35. It had been sitting down there for a few years but was basically untouched and I got a really good price on it - a good bit less than what a standard D18 goes for now.


----------



## Ronniedblues (Jan 29, 2021)

D35’s are great sounding guitars, my fav and easily the best sounding of my acoustics!


----------

